
Amazon stores all audio recorded by Alexa - Insanity
https://twitter.com/williamlegate/status/1062861996566036480
======
josefresco
Big difference between:

"being able to listen to everything you've ever said—ever"

and

"fragments of recordings can be inadvertently picked up, which could help
piece together events from a crime scene."

------
phillipseamore
The police thinking they store all audio and persuading a DA to file for a
warrant with a judge approving it != Amazon stores all audio recorded by Alexa

